# Roads End Eerie Manor 2019 trailer



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The 100 day countdown begins. An appropriate time to launch our haunt video trailer for this year:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, you peaked my interest


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good jdubbya.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The boys are back in town!:googly:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> Ok, you peaked my interest


That was our intent!:jol:



stick said:


> Looking good jdubbya.


Thanks stick! It came out pretty well.



RoxyBlue said:


> The boys are back in town!:googly:


Ready to rock and roll....one more time!:jol:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Love it! Great teaser!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> Love it! Great teaser!!


Thanks FG! We had fun doing the two shoots for this. Looking forward to seeing things come together!:jol:


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I love the looks of it!! Great job!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is an awesome teaser for what's to come. Yay! Who doesn't want to see the tomb of the Druid Prince?


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Great Teaser!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow jdubbya, an entirely different haunt. You guys from PA have too much time on your creative hands. I am sure this is gonna be epic...again.

Tell me you didn't let that fire go to waste and someone brought the marshmallows.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Love it, Dubbya!

Looking forward to seeing this one!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

SCEYEDOC said:


> Wow jdubbya, an entirely different haunt. You guys from PA have too much time on your creative hands. I am sure this is gonna be epic...again.
> 
> Tell me you didn't let that fire go to waste and someone brought the marshmallows.


Thanks doc! Yup, another new theme, totally different than the ones we've done in years past. We think it'll be pretty creepy and well received. no marshmallows but we managed a human sacrifice before it went out:jol:



Grimm Pickins said:


> Love it, Dubbya!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this one!


Thanks! Things are coming along nicely. Mark is working on the foam catacombs. Most of the smaller props and set pieces are in final stages of completion. We're really eager to see this one come together!:jol:


----------

